# Utility Body Outfitting Ideas.



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have a ****in update. Nobody can keep to a ****in time table, and it isn't done yet. Apparently someone can't have enough "tint" on hand to paint the god damn thing. First it was Wednesday. Then it was Friday. Now it is Monday. Not happy.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like the shop is making excuses. All they have to do is give the paint code to an autobody paint supplier and they mix it. Unless the shop mixes it themselves and they ran out of a certain tint. I did a lot of painting in the past and never had any problems getting paint.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Just confirmed a 4pm pickup, in this nasty weather. Awesome! Then off to Line-X in the morning, and tint on Wednesday.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, apparently someone cannot read a schematic on how I wanted things done, because my ladder rack is ****ed up. I didn't notice until I got it home, but he will get an earful in the morning. Basically the holes in the roof are not drilled in the correct location, so my awnings will not have enough room to bolt on. So either he can re-drill the holes in the roof (not likely), or he can foot the bill for longer cross bars. 

With my eyes the paint doesn't match horribly well, but how he put it was, let the sun fade it for a while, you won't be able to tell, which I may agree with, as the body is a bit darker.

There are a couple dings in the upper rear passenger side compartment door, I'm not going to pursue fixing.

I will never bring anything to this guy again, and people have said that he does the better job than the rest. Maybe I am just being too picky with my work truck.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is the schematic I gave them. Basically, the holes are 4.5" from the reference line, not 2.5". Now did they mis-read the print, or did I make it too confusing?


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

If you want it done right, you gotta do it yourself!

The truck looks good so far, I'd want to see a close-up between the factory doors and the utility body to see how far off (or close) the paints match.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

The truck looks great, and lots of luck with it:thumbsup:

But im just alittle curious why you didnt rhino-line the utility body,or atleast up to the waist high portion thats what takes most of the abuse? or is this the bosses truck that no employee dare touch:laughing:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

My line-x appt is today.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Lookin good so far...cant wait to see the line-x

What did the fabricator say about the ladder rack?


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

The ladder rack cross bars will be replaced with longer ones, at no charge. A $550 hit for him, plus the time to replace them. He will have a complete ladder rack to sell, just with shorter cross bars. The Line-X and tint will be done tomorrow, and it will be back home tomorrow evening. I will get pics up ASAP.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

better pic dropping it off at Line-X this morning.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Color looks off...Could you go black on the trim to match the cab?

I'm jealous no matter how it looks :thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

cool looking rig. I would be pissed off they screwed the color-looks off in both pictures you posted and it doesn't 'fade'-that's the old 70's paint you're thinking of. Do you have a metallic on the rig and non-metallic on the back? would have looked awesome as a paint matched color. 

those Alcoa's look great!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

streamline, what kind of bins do you have in the picture in post #10? Do you have a closeup shot? I'm about to build shelves for small components and was looking to get plastic (removable) bins....but they're plastic.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

I am returning to the builder on thursday, and we will discuss the paint then. I am really disappointed with it.

the bins are plastic, and are Adrian Steel DC-6's


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The paint code is either on the truck, or your dealer can get it for you.

Any decent paint shop will match the colour perfect once they have the paint code.

Don't forget the truck has clear coat on it, which will change the 'look' of the colour.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good streamline!:thumbup: As far as the paint goes. I have had a lot of sruff painted for various vehicles I've had. Most of the time right after I had my stuff painted it would always look different, but them after a little bit it would fully cure and fade to match the existing paint. 


Dave


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Some colors will change slightly over time. I've also experienced colors where there's several variations of the same color from the manufacturer. Even finish texture and methods of application (high/low air pressure, spray pattern, viscosity, etc.) will change the way a color appears.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rustyjames said:


> Some colors will change slightly over time. I've also experienced colors where there's several variations of the same color from the manufacturer. Even finish texture and methods of application (high/low air pressure, spray pattern, viscosity, etc.) will change the way a color appears.




That reminds me! I acctually just had some paint work done on my car. The car is a really mettallic silver, almost a pearly silver. I remember the guy that painted it saying that he will start with the color code, but will most likely have to just about custom mix a color. Because even the code code wouldn't match perfect. He said it is that way with a lot of silver colors.


Dave


----------

